# Powerful North Korean Student Testimony



## Sviata Nich (Jul 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;0KEFbo2tJ_8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0KEFbo2tJ_8]‪Powerful North Korean Student Testimony // The 3rd Lausanne Congress CapeTown South Africa 2010‬&rlm;[/video]


 

Talk about God's pursuit of his people.


----------

